# Rush Limbaugh Pairs with HSUS



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance (USSA) is spearheading an effort calling on American sportsmen and women to ask radio personality Rush Limbaugh to disassociate himself from the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), the largest animal rights group in the country.

On April 14, 2009, the HSUS revealed that Rush Limbaugh had recorded two radio announcements supporting two of its programs. This revelation has caused an uproar in the sportsmen's community due to HSUS' long-standing history of assaulting hunting, fishing, and trapping rights.

"Many of Mr. Limbaugh's supporters are the very people targeted by the HSUS," said Bud Pidgeon, USSA president and CEO. "By lending such a prominent voice to supporting HSUS, he is helping to deceive people about the real agenda of the organization."

After being notified of Mr. Limbaugh's promotion of the HSUS, the USSA sent him a letter to shed light on HSUS' true agenda and outlining anti-hunting activities undertaken by HSUS. The letter also urged Mr. Limbaugh to disassociate himself from the group.

The letter, signed by the USSA President and CEO, Walter P. Pidgeon, Jr., details why the HSUS is the top opponent of sportsman rights:

"&#8230;every major piece of legislation, lawsuit or ballot issue that would restrict the rights of Americans to hunt originated with HSUS. This includes bankrolling ballot issues to ban the hunting of America's #1 game bird, the mourning dove, lobbying legislation to ban the only effective hunting methods to control black bear numbers, opposition to hunting on Sundays, and opposition to allowing parents the ability to choose at what age their sons and daughters are permitted to begin hunting and much, much more."

"The HSUS is the number one opponent of sportsmen in America today," said Pidgeon. "It uses seemingly harmless campaigns like the ones endorsed by Mr. Limbaugh to raise funds for the organization to advance its controversial mission. It is our hope that once Mr. Limbaugh hears from American sportsmen and women he will understand how his endorsement aids HSUS in its quest to to destroy American freedoms such as hunting, fishing and trapping."

Take Action: All sportsmen and sportswomen should immediately contact Rush Limbaugh and urge him to sever his ties with HSUS. Explain that regardless of the issue being promoted by HSUS, their true agenda is to destroy America's heritage of hunting, fishing, trapping, and all scientific wildlife management methods.

Call his line at 1-800-282-2882 from noon to 3 pm eastern standard time on weekdays

E-mail him at [email protected].

Mail a letter to:

The Rush Limbaugh Show
1270 Avenue of the Americas
New York, NY 10020


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

I sent him a dandy letter.He's going to be fighting to protect the first ammendment when they try to pass the fairness doctrine.Were fighting to protect the second ammendment. He's always preaching freedom.Who's side is he on?I'm waiting to get a letter back.I treally don't think people throughly understand what the HSUS is all about.People think that they are only for the welfare of pets like dogs and cats.


----------



## mike09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Very interesting change-up in the game so to speak. I bet Rush receives a lot of negative feedback for this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll be sending an email tomorrow when I can work up enough ambition to do a better job than I could tonight.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Well not that he needs me defending him but the article "artfully" leaves out the details of what Rush's commentary was about.

And it does so to intentionally smear a guy that always speaks firmly in support of the second amendment rights.

It was a commentary against the barbaric "sport" of dog fighting, which is a huge problem down here ( Michael Vick types abound).

I am as avid a hunter and gun owner as anyone I am also totally opposed to dog fighting and the scum that do it.

The humane society is right about this and Rush is right about speaking out against the practice.

*No one is wrong about everything and in this case even those crackpots at the humane society have it right.*

TO BE CLEAR
Limbaugh is advocating against a brutal disgusting cowardly practice that decent people of any political leaning both republicans and Democrats would not support.

*If hunters are stupid enough to allow themselves to be shown in support of dog fighting they will lose the vast majority of the electorate that doesn't hunt and have a strong opinion about hunters either way.*

Very few people in this country dont like dogs and even the ones that aren't dog owners don't condone dog fighting.

*If the hunting groups were smart they would point out that the humane society is finally focusing on something worthwhile and that its about time.*

If hunting was cruel and hunters intentionally tormented animals ( dog fighting definitely is and does)










I would join the Humane Society myself.

All classic hunting literature is replete with the theme of humane kills, use enough gun ect. there is nothing humane about dog fighting.

The non hunting public will end up seeing us as supporting dog fighting and we will lose the nonhunting publics goodwill.

And make no mistake about it the nonhunting publics goodwill and view of hunters as eithical means a lot to our sport , there are alot more of them than there are hunters.

There is nothing eithical or respectable about dog fighting.

Heres my rescue taken as a pup from these scum, gentlest dog you could ever know


















anybody that wouldn't speak out against this is sick










take a look at this link and the six pages of the people Rush's commentary was speaking critically against and ask yourself the obvious question was speaking out against it the right thing to do

Trust me its graphic

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull ... lity/1.php

I emphatically say yes it was, this is a topic I feel very strongly about cruelty is something I cannot tolerate


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up Bob.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your absolutely right Bob, and I should have recognized the technique. The same thing happened to me when I supported high fence hunts. If you have no argument you undermine the opposition. It doesn't have to be true, you just need to make people believe it.


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

Plainsman,

I too recognize the technique. Your technique. Apples and oranges. I looked at Bobm's website. Those pictures are sad. However people in Asia eat dogs. Not even a hungry mong would eat one of those. When people go to a ranch to harvest a buffalo, elk, deer, longhorn or whatever they take the meat home and eat it. High fence and dog fighting are not in the same league. When your little team tried to make the public believe it, that really undermined your position. I realize your feel bads, ego and credibility suffered durring the fair chase fever, but you really need to let it go.

There are already laws on the books against animal cruelty. So what function does the humane society provide?

Let's be clear. The USSA sent a letter to Rush to disassociate himself from HSUS. Not in support of dogfighting.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that there are not any true outdoorsmen who support dog fighting.But I'm not going to send money to an association who threatens my interest.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DG, you don't understand my post. I was making no comparison of high fence hunting to dog fighting. One is about sportsmanship and the other is simply despicable animal cruelty. No comparison.
I was making the comparison to the disinformation. Rush is linked to HSUS and the High Fence Initiative people are linked to HSUS.


----------



## Mcloving (May 5, 2009)

i used to love Rush but I think the Hillbilly Heroin is getting to my boy.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

virtually every lamestream media story about this so called association with HSUS leaves out the topic Rush supported. I had to search for it.

That is not accidental its an attempt by the left to discredit Rush in the eyes of conservatives and they know that most hunters are right of center. 
Secondarily, Its also an attempt to give hunters a black eye to nonhunting libs, by insinuating that we would support animal cruelty.

Dont be stupid and fall for either one. Anytime you see something in the media that doesn't make sense on the surface dig into it and look for a motive.

Rush has addressed the NRA and been given awards by them, ask yourself does that sound like a anti hunter anti second amendment person?

Doesn't matter what your personal feelings happen to be about politics or Rush your anger should be directed at the media trying to dupe you.

The mainstream elitist media thinks hunters are stupid if you fall for their crap you are proving they are right.

As I mentioned earlier hunting groups could of turned the tables on them by simply pointing out that HSUS is finnally focusing on something worthwhile instead of falsely maligning the good character of hunters.

Instead they took the hook the left thru them.....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

here listen to it listen to the end where he specifies ON THIS ISSUE

http://video.hsus.org/index.jsp?fr_stor ... fd839efe38


----------

